# Invision forum help



## TypicalMale (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi all, I am an active member of an online gaming community and we have a forum at invision...

Now my problem is that there is an ignorant goof that has been banned from the forum, and has obtained hideip or a similar program and continues to make new accounts and spams our forums

Is there anything that you guys are aware of that will remedy this situation aside from a 12gauge shotgun?


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi, and welcome to TSF..

I'll notify our site admin about this, and see if they have any ideas. I'm sure that they've had the same thoughts in the past.

Cheers

Liam


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

While it can be difficult to stop someone that's using a different IP each time, it's not impossible. You just need to know how to do it. Check the Invision forums and other places mods/hacks are posted to see if there's a mod which will block proxies. I know they've available for vBulletin. Another one I've seen is a mod that will not let someone log out, so they won't be able to use another account. At least, it'll be VERY difficult for them to figure out. 

Another thing to do is set your board to force new members to receive an email and to verify that they received that email by following a link. If need be, disallow free email accounts such as yahoo.com and hotmail.com. This will force users to use their ISP account. 

Beyond that, you just need to stay vigilant and take care of the problem as it comes along. There is no perfect solution, but if used together, you won't have any headaches.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

There is a perfect solution.
Whenever you have a problem that forces you to ban someone, track them down and amputate all of their fingers except a pinky. If they still come back, you have the pleasure of knowing how they had to type it all in. Also, you may have to remove their tongue and/or vocal chords to ensure they won't be using an assistive typing device.
Other than this, what Skie said is the next viable option... people have so many means of avoiding being recognized that it's very hard to prevent.


----------



## TypicalMale (Dec 13, 2005)

We have already put the account verification through email into effect...unfortunately most of the community does use these free email accts.

that not logging out trick is something to check into tho... thanks for the info


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If he's using one of the anonymous proxy services, you can ban the whole IP address range. Probably not a bad idea in any case.


----------



## TypicalMale (Dec 13, 2005)

nah he's using a program called ip hider I am assuming cuz he seems to be able to be from any country he wants with whatever ip he wants


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

TypicalMale said:


> We have already put the account verification through email into effect...unfortunately most of the community does use these free email accts.
> 
> that not logging out trick is something to check into tho... thanks for the info


Then the community will need to learn to stop using them. I'm part of a msg board that has over 14,000 members and over 5 million posts. They don't allow free email accounts because of this very reason. It's such an active board that they would have problems left and right with trolls and other trouble makers. 



TypicalMale said:


> nah he's using a program called ip hider I am assuming cuz he seems to be able to be from any country he wants with whatever ip he wants


Which is probably allowing him to use various proxies around the world. You can't just physically change your IP address like that.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

this ip hider?


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Trace the IP. Check the Hostname. If the hostname is an unpopular one you can ban the Hostname if you want. Make sure its not AOL or no one from AOL will get in for example.


----------



## TypicalMale (Dec 13, 2005)

I believe I found an answer on another site... I'll post the response here as I don't quite understand it and maybe 1 of you can let me know what it means in laymens terms

"He can only "fake" his IP by using a proxy which uses port 80. Either don't use port 80 or, use a hidden iFrame that loads a script from a non-port 80 source and since it is browser that actually will be the one requesting the contents of the iFrame, you'll have him cold!

Then there is the "problem" of preventing him from preventing the iFrame and contained script from running, using some adblock technique or other but, with a little javascript wizardy, even that will be something he can't get around.

I use that technique on every site I code for and I've been able to track people across usernames, IPs and even ISPs."

thats the answer I got from another site... anybody can translate that for me? lol

yes 1 option is making everyone use their own isp email, however I still find 2 things wrong with that... 1) most of the gaming community are kids and aren't allowed to use their parents email for anything at all 2) most isp's offer 5 or 10 emails per user acct.
and no Volt thats not what I was talking about... what I am talking about is a program called hideip... it has been a common occurence in the game that we play and I believe just about every member has it by now

Grove... problem is we have members from around the world that are members of our forum...


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Oh man. I have decided to study JS here but my knowledge of JS is not that great. Sorry I would not be able to code it for you


----------

